# Mr Punch to Mr Marconi........ " SOS "........



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The tribute to Marconi printed in Punch Magazine after the Titanic disaster.

"Many Hearts Bless You Today Sir, The Worlds Debt To You Grows Fast"


SOS OR CQD?


----------

